# Lava bed deer



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy's neice shot a buck up in the Idaho lava beds. They had a very hard time finding it.










I would have to go with the gutless method to dress this one out. :lol:


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

true natural camo there


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

If I hold real still they won't be able to see me!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lower someone with a rope to get the backstraps!---------SS


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep................What SS said!!!


----------

